# Lucy Kidded



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, I have no idea what is going on but this is the fourth time I am trying to submit this. Last time I am trying it also.

I will kake this short and sweet.

Lucy finally kidded. Beautiful color Buck, and a white/cream doe. She took care of them, cleaned them up and all the good mothering things until the doe tries to nurse. She will not let her nurse. i will hold mom and let the baby get a full tummy, then when she is done mom cleanes her up like a good mom, but if she tries to nurse, Lucy will throw the doe. She hooks her with her horn and kid of moves her aside but not nice. She will not let the doe get near the boy either. BUT after she tosses her aside, she goes and cleanes her.

Lucy and the babies have been sold, so I called the owner and said come get them.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh too cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...look at them...so cute....congrats....  :thumb:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow. THey're adorable! I wish I had 50 acres! I'd have every kind of goat -- and LOTS of 'em! :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!!! So cute! Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Awww! :stars:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the babies!


----------

